

Show HN: Star Crazy for Android - tomeglenn
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Miimax.StarCrazy

======
tomeglenn
Hi HN! This is my first Android game and I am very keen to get some feedback
from you guys. It is an early release, but I have found that early releases
are great for gathering feedback and progressing the product for the better.

I appreciate this game will not be for everyone, but constructive criticism is
highly welcomed.

Thanks!

